# Improve web server



## nbecker (Jul 15, 2009)

I am really glad I can d/l shows via the web server. How about some more functionality? I'd love to be able to schedule recordings, for example.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

You can already schedule shows through TiVo's web site...


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, please enhance the built-in web server. Just a ToDo list would be nice. The TiVo website always seems to be painfully slow and often fails to load. It also would be nice to schedule recordings directly instead of waiting for the TiVo to contact TiVo.com not to mention that the website doesn't even seem to fully support OnePass at the moment. Doing things locally is always less problematic and quicker.


----------

